

Missing Maps: a human genome project for cities - chippy
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/oct/06/missing-maps-human-genome-project-unmapped-cities

======
erjiang
It's really incredible how much work has been put into the Humanitarian OSM
Team's projects. Many cities in disaster-struck regions now have better detail
and quality in OpenStreetMap than your average American city. Compare the city
of Lubumbashi [0] linked from the article with a random mid-sized city near
you.

[0]
[http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/-11.6648/27.4900](http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=13/-11.6648/27.4900)

